# Wellington X wheel bay colours



## s1chris (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello, as per thread title really. Can anybody please tell me the colour of Vickers Wellington Mk.X wheel bays please?

Thanks Chris


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 26, 2013)

I've got nothing on wheel wells, but I've got a crap load of detail shots if you need them.

Geo


----------



## s1chris (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi Geo, it's a RCAF one that I'm modelling as well so that could come in handy. 
Serial number was HE422 of 420 Squadron RCAF. Letters on the fuselage were PT * Q.

Cheers Chris


----------



## stona (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd be very surprised if they were not black (Night), as other Bomber Command aircraft.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## s1chris (Aug 26, 2013)

Sounds good to me Steve, thanks.
Any other information on how this particular wimpy would have looked would be helpful. 

Cheers Chris


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 26, 2013)

Chris, PM me your email and what details you would like. Right now I'm scrambling to finish my GB#18 and I'm back in camp tomorrow afternoon so it might take about a week and a half to get you any info.

Geo


----------



## s1chris (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Geo, no rush as I'm working on my p-47 at the min anyway. Just wanted to work on the Wellington as an in between but for the time being ill finish off my Hurricane. 

Cheers Chris


----------

